# Flounder tips



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all. I asked Alex this in his fatty-flatty post but wanted to get any advice on flounder fishing from shore. I'm at Willoughby and there's supposedly a flounder hole by the jetty at the end by the HRBT. Aside from the sandy parts of the beach, there are also a couple sections of the shoreline with rocks. I know that flounders are sight feeders & I've read that jigs are the way to go (think I heard bucktails???) as well as hits coming from dragging lures slowly on the bottom. ANY advice is welcome and appreciated.
Keep them lines tight=)
c.l.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, C.L. I've learned that when i fish for flounder on jetty's they are IN the rocks. I pretty much cast parallel to the jetty up current and drag it down with the current to simulate a bait fish being brought along by the current. ON THE BOTTOM, never jigged just dragged, reel as slow as possible. However, if you can't find the flounder holding to the structure try casting at an increasing angle from the jetty until you cast almost at almost 90 degrees. This is all done in an effort to find how far the fish are holding from the structure. Flounder are always in or around structure depending on conditions. Look into the water at the bottom and look for dropoffs and changes in depth. Good ambush spots for flounder. As for bucktails, I quit using them. But ya, Willoughby is a great spot. Under the bridge is the best spot there but that's too risky.

Good Luck
-Alex


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

lead head jigs with curly tail grubs work pretty well for flounder at jetties.Also, I usually fish Rudee inlet using long strips of squid on a three way swivel rig with a kahle hook on a 1 foot leader and 2 oz weight and drag it along the bottom. Use a light pound test line on the weight so you can save most of your rig if the weight gets snagged on the bottom. i've had some success on bucktails but nothing close to legal usually around 12-15 inches. The main tip is just keep fishing spots that are producing a lot of fish and pray that one might end up biting that is legal. However If you consistently keep catching a bunch of undersize fish in the same spot it's probably a good idea to move because they're probably all the same size in that area. Good luck


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

oh yeah and also experiment with the pre-made flounder rigs from wally world or bass pro until you find a good fit if you have the money, there are so many out there to choose from


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the words-0-wisdom gents...much appreciated. Good luck with the sharkin' tonight. Let us know how it goes.
Peace


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

For flounder, I would use Gulp, Gulp, Gulp!!! 4" swimming mullet if you want to catch a bunch of fish or 7" jerk shad if you want to catch fish you can eat (19" or bigger). This stuff is the real deal. Gulp on a jig head *WILL* catch fish. Good luck.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't forget fresh cut bait... catch a croaker and filet into triangular strips. Also try the sammich... minnow and squid combo. I've read that adding a blade for flash is helpful... you can find this on pre-made rigs or add them yourself. Recent postings have suggested a drop shot rig... I'm trying that next!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

vbfdsooty said:


> *For flounder, I would use Gulp, Gulp, Gulp!!! 4" swimming mullet *if you want to catch a bunch of fish or 7" jerk shad if you want to catch fish you can eat (19" or bigger). This stuff is the real deal. Gulp on a jig head *WILL* catch fish. Good luck.


Tried that tonight and only had one flounder hit it and he got off just as I was getting him to the rocks  Felt a bunch of hits and nibbles though. No one was catching fish tonight so I guess it just wasnt meant to be today.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with the 4" gulp grub.....that stuff really works!!!!! I have several colors in my bag at all times. At a minumum get chartreuse and pearl/white to start.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

lots of good info here for flounder fishing but you also need to add in patients as they are there and you just have to get there attention. I rember the first year I had my boat I would ride over the the hrbt and ocean view pier for small croakers then after catching a cooler full ride over the the cbbt. Drop a whole live croaker down about 30 or 40 feet by the pilons and get ready as there are some monsters out there. Good luck to ya and always fish structure for flounders and fish very slowly and remember flounder sometimes like to chew on the bait a bit before chomping so dont try to set the hook right off as you will just jerk the bait outta its mouth...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Live bait #1, no live bait, Gulp. I have bought every known rig for flounder but the basic 2 hook bottom rig aways catches fish.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

clewis50 said:


> Thanks for the words-0-wisdom gents...much appreciated. Good luck with the sharkin' tonight. Let us know how it goes.
> Peace


That's gonna be tomorrow night. Ya I'll post a report but it will be in the boating forum.


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

Gulps are great for flounder (better than the live stuff in my opinion). I get more bites when crawling them on a jighead along the bottom, but the flounder really seem to inhale them more when I fish them 6"-12" off the bottom with a drop shot rig. I also go through a lot of effort to rig some tiny #16 stinger hooks into the tails of all my gulps, which improves my catch ratio by at least 25-50% and helps the tail from being swiped by blues / smaller fish. I'll try to get some pictures posted in the next few days of what I've been doing so yall can see it / try it for yourselves...


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Dyhard said:


> Live bait #1, no live bait, Gulp. I have bought every known rig for flounder but the basic 2 hook bottom rig aways catches fish.


I agree completely except for the order of the bait. Gulp first and then live bait for me. I have had such good luck with the Gulp this year and it has out fished live bait every time including live spot. Try it out and use what works for you. Good luck to all.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Gulp!*

When you all talk about Gulp! are there any specific ones you'd recommend? Cutbait, squid, etc?


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Berkley Gulp Saltwater Swimming Mullet 4"


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

IN pearl white adp huh? that is the the ticket . corolina rig .. yeah yeah!!!


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Phil hows the college treating you? You had any luck ou there this year?


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

clewis, I really like the 3" gulp pogey in pearl white with a red jighead. The tails are on them are more durable than the swimming mullets, which the fish will often chew off. Just cast a slowly reel the jig back in. You'll feel a few thumps when a flounder picks it up. Let him eat it a little bit, then start reeling it in. I like to keep my drag pretty loose, b/c once the flounder realizes what's going on, he'll usually make a run or try to throw the hook and if the drag is too tight, the hook has a tendency to come out often. Hope this helps.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

The 2 jig head rig works pretty well. As flounder are ambush hunters. when reeling in slowly, the first one hits them on the head and as they look up along comes hook number 2.. 

They also love live spot and minnows.. but drifting and moving the bait are the key. Catching a flattie on a soaked bait is not as easy but still possible, if the rig hits them on the head when you cast it out..

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks PP but all i got was red X's


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can post pictures from a Flickr account here? I couldn't get them to load for the life of me and feel very frustrated after wasting the last 45 minutes trying to post them.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pond Pounder said:


> clewis, I really like the 3" gulp pogey in pearl white with a red jighead. The tails are on them are more durable than the swimming mullets, which the fish will often chew off. Just cast a slowly reel the jig back in. You'll feel a few thumps when a flounder picks it up. Let him eat it a little bit, then start reeling it in. I like to keep my drag pretty loose, b/c once the flounder realizes what's going on, he'll usually make a run or try to throw the hook and if the drag is too tight, the hook has a tendency to come out often. Hope this helps.


Thanks Pond'. I'm gonna try these tips out at the Spit.
c.l.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

fyremanjef said:


> The 2 jig head rig works pretty well.


do you have a link for the 2 jig head rig or can you briefly explain it fyre'? Thanks!


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Jig head sizes*

You all typically use between 1-3 oz jig heads?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Use the lightest the current will let you. I typically use 1/4 - 1/2 oz.


----------



## qdrumright (Apr 30, 2009)

What color jig head do you typically use, or do you just use a regular lead colored one?


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

qdrumright said:


> what color jig head do you typically use, or do you just use a regular lead colored one?


red


----------



## coolguyrr813 (Nov 16, 2008)

well you found it i guess... someone isnt telling you where the REAL flounder spot is in willoughby though

guess you will never know


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

*"Super Gulp" rigging... take 2*

Didn't have much luck posting the pictures with this the other day, so thought I'd try a different photo service out and try again...

Collect the following:

* Mortician's Needle (available at Basspro, or wherever you find bait rigging supplies)
* 1/8 oz red jighead
* sz 16-18 treble hook (located the fresh water fishing section)
* 15-20 lb fluorocarbon leader
* 3" Gulp Pogey (I prefer pearl white / smelt)










1. Run the jighead through the back of the Gulp, so that the hook exits behind the dorsal fin.










2. Next, trim about a 5-6" piece of fluoro and tie one end to the treble hook (I usually use a clinch knot.) 










3. CAREFULLY thread the mortician's needle through the tail of the pogey, up the body, and out in the vicinity of the hook (yes, I have stabbed myself a few times, hence the emphasis on careful...)










4. Feed the free end of the fluoro through the eye of the needle, then pull the line through the body and out near the jig hook.
5. Snug the treble hook in the tail so that one prong is embedded and the other two are free.










6. Tie the free end of the fluoro onto the jig hook. I've been using a knot called "Harry's Knot" with moderate success (both illustrations are from "The Little Red Fishing Knot Book" by Harry Nilsson. It's a really handy pocket guide with lots of good knots).



















7. Attach to line and start fishing!


I've had the most success reeling the Gulps in very slowly along the bottom. (I believe that's how Berkeley recommends that you fish Gulp products so that the fish can get a bigger whiff of the scent). When flounder bite, you will feel a bit of a tapping on your line. Let them eat the bait for at least 2-3 seconds, then start to reel them in. At some point, you should feel the fish swimming around (usually when it realizes when it's hooked), so keep your drag relatively loose so it doesn't pull off. If you don't feel something swimming, YOU'VE GOT CRABS (couldn't resist), so reel it in quickly before it tears up that expensive bait you just rigged. Oh, and I'd recommend rigging 3-4 at a time in advance, as you don't want to have to bother with it when the bite is on. If you really want to feel the fish, invest in some braided line, which is very sensitive. Good luck!


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Doesn't look as difficult as it sounded. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

jasonr said:


> Tried that tonight and only had one flounder hit it and he got off just as I was getting him to the rocks  Felt a bunch of hits and nibbles though. No one was catching fish tonight so I guess it just wasnt meant to be today.


Give the fish time to eat. It seems they like to play with the tails so be patient. Also try a Gulp on a Carolina rig with a lightweight egg sinker using a slow retrieve. I also use the 4" Pearl white and the Chartruese swimming mullet. I was recently turned on to the Gulp 4" Baitfish so I may be trying that one soon.

I also like using a live minnow in a Carolina rig with either a small thin diameter 1/0 or 2/0 live bait hook or a kahle hook.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Fishman! You rock.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good lord that stinger looks deadly!


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn't Harry Nilsson do that song Everybody's Talking?:beer:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

clewis50 said:


> Thanks for all the info Fishman! You rock.


Any time 

PP thanks for the illustrations. May have to give those porgies a shot right now I’m using the swimming mullet and thinking about trying the baitfish heard it was a good producer.


----------

